# Come fish Lake Sinclair for a great cause !!



## bassmaster2314 (Nov 11, 2016)

I know there are some guys who roam this forum who love to fish Sinclair. A youngman and his family are in need ! Asking everyone who loves to fish to come out and show support. The youngman is Montana Moore. He has been fighting cancer for a few months now and he loves to fish. 19 years old , favorite angler is skeet reese ! He plans to come down to the lake with his family to watch the weigh in.  75 $ entry per boat. 40 % payout, 60 % kept for family ! There will be a payout for the top 3 boats plus a big fish prize  ! Being able to fish a tournament is fun, but being able to do so knowing you will be lifting a youngman's spirits is all the better ! Please share this event and come out to fish it !

https://www.facebook.com/events/1100174186725553/


----------

